

SoundCloudify – Music streaming extension for Chrome - ptgamr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/soundcloudify/boblphpidkohagaoinepjgecndchlnbk

======
ptgamr
SoundCloudify helps you listen to endless music from Youtube and SoundCloud,
right in your Chrome Browser, without the need to open a new tab. It's an
extension, a little player with all the power you need.

It's not just only a player, it's a way to discover new music. SoundCloud is a
place for sound creator to share their works, while Youtube is just great for
everything. Soundcloudify take advantages of both and help you have all the
music in one place.

And ... it's free, yaaaay!!!

KEY FEATURES: \- Music Discovery: Top Charts, Search from Youtube &
Soundcloud. \- Player: all you playing history will not be cleared until you
do it. 'Up Next' feature help you planning your playback without the need to
stop the current song. \- Playlist: keep track of your loving music. Make them
organized.

